# Buddy is 1 year today!



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,

wanted to share with you some pic. of Buddy, he is 1 year old today. We took him to the beach yesterday and the birthday boy had a blast. We have a little party today in the evening with the other dogs. 

Buddy 6 weeks old










8 weeks old










11 weeks old










7 months old with a friend









1 year old


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Buddy! You beautiful boy!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh, he is so handsome! Happy Birthday Buddy!!!


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buddy hope you and your mommy have had a wonderful year together!


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

thank you all guys.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I missed this.








Happy belated birthday, Buddy!. Linda, I know you've enjoyed your year with Buddy.

Were both those beach pictures down in Carmel?


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

yes, both pictures are from Carmel.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy belated b-day, buddy !!!

gorgeous GSD !!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh boy, is he ever handsome!!














Happy birthday big guy!


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

<span style="color: #CC0000"> </span> 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY. WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BOY YOU ARE!!!!


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

yes, beautiful and naughty!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday handsome! Love your wacky puppy ears.


----------

